
With Donald Trump’s surprising victory, Silicon Valley is having a meltdown - daegloe
http://www.recode.net/2016/11/9/13574396/donald-trump-victory-silicon-valley-meltdown
======
MrZongle2
_" On the conference’s main stage, 500 Startups founder Dave McClure went
berserk over the results with an expletive-laden rant about Trump. “If you’re
not fucking pissed right now, what is wrong with you?” he screamed at the
audience. “I’m pissed off, I’m sad, I’m ashamed, I’m angry.”"_

You _should_ be ashamed: a grown-up man doesn't have a public temper-tantrum
over the result of an election.

